# Gui mit Netbeans



## Supertom (15. Okt 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe in Netbeans eine Gui erstellt, die allerdings im Editor und unter "Test Form" anders aussieht als wenn man das Projekt ausführt. Zum Beispiel ist der Hintergrund dunkler und die Buttons sehen anders aus. Woran liegt das und kann man vielleicht irgendwie ändern, ich find das Layout das unter "Test Form" kommt viel besser als das bei Ausführung des Projekts.

Tom


----------



## EagleEye (15. Okt 2005)

das hängt mit dem Look and Feel zusammen


----------



## L-ectron-X (16. Okt 2005)

Suche mal im NetBeans-Verzeichnis nach einer Datei namens ide.cfg.
Dort kannst du das LAF für die IDE ermitteln/einstellen.
Um der GUI deines Programms ein anderes LAF zu verpassen, benutzt du mal die Suchfunktion.


----------

